# Addison ILL. Show and Swap



## the tinker (Mar 24, 2017)

Nothing been posted on the Cabe about the Addison Illinois  swap on Ap. 9th. I would hope it is going to happen.
For the life of me I don't know why this show is posted on the Cabe  every year at the last moment.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey Dave the info is out there hope to see you there.


----------



## Pookie42 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's on, my friend just reserved two spots for us at the swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2017)

First I've heard of it.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 24, 2017)

bricycle said:


> First I've heard of it.



Bri are you going to this?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd like to, but not positive.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 24, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I'd like to, but not positive.



LMK
I have a jar of home-made pickles for you!!


----------



## the tinker (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks for posting this Frank. I had heard it was going to happen on that date, but.I did not see it posted. More than once I have gone to a swap only to find out it was the next day , or the day before.
I will be selling some junk there. Not much as I am finally getting cleaned out here at Colson Command.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 29, 2017)

I will have a couple three, mens choice original survivors for sale, early bird gets the worm as they say.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 29, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> I will have a couple three, mens choice original survivors for sale, early bird gets the worm as they say.



Ivo lets see pics


----------

